# Lookie What We Got Today...



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Amanda. These are gorgeous, quality, perfect. What else can I say? Thank you so very much. I know you don't accept money, but I will be sending you some treats. Chloe, Lily and I appreciate it soooooo much. They modeled for you. Chloe's is wider than Lily's, thank god.
My hub and the girl's modeling.








A texas toothpick and a new sweater, we've hit the lottery!!!
















You sleep Coop, I'm on for the camera.








Look Aunt Robbie, we love our bag!!!








All this dressing up makes us so tired...








I know I've gained a little weight lately, back off...








Chloe, you're just big boned, you're not FAT...









These are the best outfits, by far, that they have. Andrew loves them. The girls are so cute in them and they are amazing. I can't thank you enough. You are so talented and generous!!!

Teresa, you were closer to their weight than I was. Andrew said I'm not using the scale right. He weighed them and Lily weighs 2.6 lbs. and Chloe weighs 3.4 lbs. I guess I was doing something wrong!!! Thank god for hubby's, huh??? LOL. 

These sweaters are so stinking cute, I can't even stand it. What talent!!!

Amanda, they fit perfectly, how in the heck do you do that??? Many, many thanks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh that's the cutest thing EVER! Those little sweaters are darling!!! SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!! Wow, you need to post more pictures Robin.... those girls are growing right before my eyes. Can't believe how much they have grown since I saw them last. WOW! I love Cooper trying to nap while they are hanging out with him. ha. Lily is so delicate and dainty, isn't she?! Chloe is a doll. I love the one with the 3 of them all sleepy together. That is just darling.

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

what gorgeous cousins zoe has! too bad they don't live closer


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

ROBIN!! Your should have put a warning at the top!! That was such a cuteness overload, I just about about acute stroke lol. Lily and Chloe are growing in to beautiful young ladies. I just adore when the 3 are sleeping in that lil bed.  You need to post pix more often!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> oh my gosh that's the cutest thing EVER! Those little sweaters are darling!!! SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!! Wow, you need to post more pictures Robin.... those girls are growing right before my eyes. Can't believe how much they have grown since I saw them last. WOW! I love Cooper trying to nap while they are hanging out with him. ha. Lily is so delicate and dainty, isn't she?! Chloe is a doll. I love the one with the 3 of them all sleepy together. That is just darling.
> 
> Brodysmom


Can you stand it Tracy??? Chloe is the chunkiest 3.4 lb. creature I've ever seen and Lily is such a peanut. I thought they weighed the same but Andrew challenged me on it tonight and got the scale out. I wasn't doing it right. They are almost a pound apart. They make me smile... Lily prances around just like Bam did, it's almost scary how alike they are. Chloe is so not a lady. She sneezes, snorts, grunts, growls, passes gas, etc. etc. It's so hilarious. They are so different but so special... Thanks Tracy, I can't wait till we get you your little girl... wink, wink, nod, nod. LOL!!!


rhaubejoi said:


> what gorgeous cousins zoe has! too bad they don't live closer


I so wish we lived closer!!! Why are all my chi friends so far away??? Kim and I are only about 2 hours away and Linny and Carrera and I are in the same city so we gotta plan a couple of hook ups!!! They just love their bedsack girl!!!

Such talent on this board!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> ROBIN!! Your should have put a warning at the top!! That was such a cuteness overload, I just about about acute stroke lol. Lily and Chloe are growing in to beautiful young ladies. I just adore when the 3 are sleeping in that lil bed.  You need to post pix more often!


Ciarra, I was getting ready to pm you and tell you how amazing your siggy is. I'm glad you responded so I can just tell you here!!! It's unreal. You are so awesome at that!!! Don't you just love them sleeping together? They really adore each other. We are all in the bed now watching TV and just "snuggling". Kiss baby Vince and all your gorgeous fur babies!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww i am speechless - cuteness overload!!!

What a talent  
and models


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

finally some pictures from you guys! The sweaters are so cute. Amanda is defnitely talented. Please post pictures more often =p.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Those sweaters are priceless. So are the girls!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg i love pink <3 very cute


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

FireFox said:


> Aww i am speechless - cuteness overload!!!
> 
> What a talent
> and models


Thank you!!! Amanda is amazing. I would pay major money for these sweaters. I feel so lucky. I'm gonna send her some treats!!!


Waiushaoting said:


> finally some pictures from you guys! The sweaters are so cute. Amanda is defnitely talented. Please post pictures more often =p.


I'm so lazy. I will post more, I promise. Thank you so much!!! She had them to me in like a few days, crazy, huh???


pam6400 said:


> Those sweaters are priceless. So are the girls!


Pam, you need some pink in your life. Frankie and Ben would just die with a little girl. She would run the show, ya know??? Amanda would make you a sweater for her... thanks honey!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg i love pink <3 very cute


Thank you. I love pink too. I have two sisters, three chi girls, and two non fur girl babies, we adore pink here!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hurray for Pink! So glad I have a little girl now too!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Hurray for Pink! So glad I have a little girl now too!


Let's see some pink on that cutie patootie!!! Hope all is going better for you. Hang in, it really does get better!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Ciarra, I was getting ready to pm you and tell you how amazing your siggy is. I'm glad you responded so I can just tell you here!!! It's unreal. You are so awesome at that!!! Don't you just love them sleeping together? They really adore each other. We are all in the bed now watching TV and just "snuggling". Kiss baby Vince and all your gorgeous fur babies!!!


Oh Thankie. I thought I would try sumthing new. lol Dogs in a jar lol like dead specimen lol. But Vin is starting to hold his head up its unreal how much he has grown already. 

But mine are the same way when im on the computer they have to be sitting with me and around my feet. lol. Those lil doggies do love to be cuddle bugs


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Oh Thankie. I thought I would try sumthing new. lol Dogs in a jar lol like dead specimen lol. But Vin is starting to hold his head up its unreal how much he has grown already.
> 
> But mine are the same way when im on the computer they have to be sitting with me and around my feet. lol. Those lil doggies do love to be cuddle bugs


Honey, treasure every moment. I already have an almost 11 year old who is totally becoming a "teenager", AGH!!! They grow so fast.

Your siggies are truly amazing. I keep looking at Kim's. It's just magnificent. More pics of Vincent please!!! We all love babies and puppies!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Let's see some pink on that cutie patootie!!! Hope all is going better for you. Hang in, it really does get better!!!


Today was better. Tonight I am really tired. 
And, as for Tabitha in pink, as you wish


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Today was better. Tonight I am really tired.
> And, as for Tabitha in pink, as you wish


Oh my god, I would take her in a minute. She is precious. How was last night? Did you try any of my suggestions? Just curious. I'm no expert but I've been doing this for a while. They are just so priceless. It really does get easier. I love her outfit.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Very cute!!!


I saw Kali's dresses. Can you stand it? How cute are those dresses? She's such an angel!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH these are just the cutest little outfits!!!!!
What lucky little girls!!
Oh Robin i've missed seeing pics of your girls and coop too! They're all just stunning and of course those outfits make them look so stylish and precious xx Love it


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> AHHHHHHHH these are just the cutest little outfits!!!!!
> What lucky little girls!!
> Oh Robin i've missed seeing pics of your girls and coop too! They're all just stunning and of course those outfits make them look so stylish and precious xx Love it


Thanks Tasha, aren't they precious? Amanda does amazing work and they are so comfy in them. Aren't we lucky to have our babies??? LOL!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Simply stunning!!!!
Robin those girls of yours are SUPER MODELS!
Both girls are gorgeous and look so pretty in pink.
LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it!!

Amanda you are awesome! How can I buy some for my girls?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Simply stunning!!!!
> Robin those girls of yours are SUPER MODELS!
> Both girls are gorgeous and look so pretty in pink.
> LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it!!
> ...


Thanks honey. Good luck with that darn Amanda. LOL. She is so very generous. I tried to purchase mine but she wouldn't take money. She did say that she can't get "skineez" toys over there so maybe a couple of those and I thought I'd send a few bully sticks also. They are so quality and adorable, aren't they??? Such talent!!! They also stretch so I know they will grow with the girls as well.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Thanks honey. Good luck with that darn Amanda. LOL. She is so very generous. I tried to purchase mine but she wouldn't take money. She did say that she can't get "skineez" toys over there so maybe a couple of those and I thought I'd send a few bully sticks also. They are so quality and adorable, aren't they??? Such talent!!! They also stretch so I know they will grow with the girls as well.


She doesn't sell them? Maybe on Ebay or something? 
I just have to get 3 just like yours for my girls!! They are stunning!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> She doesn't sell them? Maybe on Ebay or something?
> I just have to get 3 just like yours for my girls!! They are stunning!


She refused money but she will accept gifts for Bianca and Candy now (was Gloria). I am going to send a couple of skineez toys and some bully sticks. Yours will look adorable in them. You'll make it worth her while, don't worry. I would have paid at LEAST 10 or 15 bucks a piece for them, if not more. They are wonderful. Pm her and she'll need measurements and see if she'll take money, she wouldn't but I so think she should, don't you??? How's my babies over there doing???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

She should definitely be charging! They are so worth it!! Yeah, I'll send her a pm, but I don't want to be pushy. I thought she sells them.

Your chi's are doing good.
We are excitedly awaiting their polka dot bedsacks from Robbie. Did you see the pictures of them? The beds are great!!! These chi's are so darn spoiled! 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> She should definitely be charging! They are so worth it!! Yeah, I'll send her a pm, but I don't want to be pushy. I thought she sells them.
> 
> Your chi's are doing good.
> We are excitedly awaiting their polka dot bedsacks from Robbie. Did you see the pictures of them? The beds are great!!! These chi's are so darn spoiled!
> Thanks for asking.


Did you see all the pics I took? They take turns in the one bedsack that I have from her!!! I just now ordered another one from her. Leopard with black background. Mine love them. Yours are awesome. I loved the pics. You won't believe how thick and big they are Lisa. So worth the money. Amanda is a sweetie. I had to have the sweaters so I begged her to take money but I'm gonna send her some stuff. I really think she enjoys it. These sweaters are just beautiful. I don't think you're being pushy at all. Maybe I was. LOL. Kiss my babies. I so want to meet them one day!!! And you too sista!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm...I can't recall the pics. I will have to search for them.The leopard will look amazing! You should do an all animal theme for the bedsacks! You know like zebra, leopard, tiger, cheetah, etc... That would be cool!

Girl we so have to meet up one day! I would absolutely love it!

love ya!!
xoxoxo's


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

How stinkin' cute are those sweaters? I would love a pink one for Paige too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Hmmm...I can't recall the pics. I will have to search for them.The leopard will look amazing! You should do an all animal theme for the bedsacks! You know like zebra, leopard, tiger, cheetah, etc... That would be cool!
> 
> Girl we so have to meet up one day! I would absolutely love it!
> 
> ...


Oh my god, that's a great idea. You know I love Zebra, that's what my stroller is. I need like a leopard, zebra and tiger. Awesome idea, I'll just get one at a time as she finds the material. It will totally match my house. Great thinkin! Yea, we'll be hookin up! Don't know where, when or how but I know we will.

Muah, love you girl!!! Kiss those babies.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww they look so cute in their new outfits. You do need to post photos more often..... PLEASE......... Amanda is so talented.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

voodewlady said:


> How stinkin' cute are those sweaters? I would love a pink one for Paige too.


How's our little Paige doing today? I keep thinking about her and YOU.


Zoey's Mom said:


> Awwww they look so cute in their new outfits. You do need to post photos more often..... PLEASE......... Amanda is so talented.


I will if you will. Deal? I can't get enough of Zoey!!! Amanda is so talented and so generous. I love Chloe's little chubby body in her sweater! LOL.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hey ladies a lot goes on here while im in bed!!!!
thanks everyone for all your nice words
iv 2 to go in the post after work to day, mandy and kays, have one to do and then 3 more, im not charging at the moment, i just like something small sent for the girls if thats what you would like to do, hubby says i should set a website up and do themed ones like xmas or st patricks day ect, what do you all think, i knowmandy supports me in this


regards amanda


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh my god, I would take her in a minute. She is precious. How was last night? Did you try any of my suggestions? Just curious. I'm no expert but I've been doing this for a while. They are just so priceless. It really does get easier. I love her outfit.


Last night was better. Thanks! I put them in another room and ignored them (just as you suggested). I think it will get better over time.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They are sooooo cute in those little pink jumpers. I love them! I love that pic with them all sleeping in the same bed. And they have bedsacks too! They are so lucky.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh how adorable are they sooooo cute robin you should have a cute alert on this post lol and your babies well you know how much i love them chloe looks lovely in the pink and lily is just the sweetest girl
amanda is just the sweetest girl shes so kind and a great friend too me im glad to have her as my friend her creations are beautiful 
ive told her to start a thread on them for sale as i know a lot of you on here would buy from her as they are so well made and soo cute
shes just the best xxx



> hey ladies a lot goes on here while im in bed!!!!
> thanks everyone for all your nice words
> iv 2 to go in the post after work to day, mandy and kays, have one to do and then 3 more, im not charging at the moment, i just like something small sent for the girls if thats what you would like to do, hubby says i should set a website up and do themed ones like xmas or st patricks day ect, what do you all think, i knowmandy supports me in this
> 
> ...


yeah amanda hunni i tottally support you as your dresses are just the cutest and everyone should have the oppertunity to own and see how cute they are the proof is on this thread i told you people would buy them hunni xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> hey ladies a lot goes on here while im in bed!!!!
> thanks everyone for all your nice words
> iv 2 to go in the post after work to day, mandy and kays, have one to do and then 3 more, im not charging at the moment, i just like something small sent for the girls if thats what you would like to do, hubby says i should set a website up and do themed ones like xmas or st patricks day ect, what do you all think, i knowmandy supports me in this
> 
> ...


Amanda, how do you like us all talking about you while you're sleeping??? LOL. Honey, these are just so special. I don't understand why you don't charge a bit and make it worth your while? I know it's a personal decision but like I want another one now, for Coco, and I feel bad asking. I would buy one for every season. I would buy Ohio State (football team over here) ones. You've seen the response just in this thread. People love these, they are different and special. I'll have the girls package sent to you by the end of the week. Count on me for lots of support and business if you decide to do this!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> They are sooooo cute in those little pink jumpers. I love them! I love that pic with them all sleeping in the same bed. And they have bedsacks too! They are so lucky.


Thank you. They do love to snuggle together, don't they??? 


mazza lovin my chi's said:


> ohhhh how adorable are they sooooo cute robin you should have a cute alert on this post lol and your babies well you know how much i love them chloe looks lovely in the pink and lily is just the sweetest girl
> amanda is just the sweetest girl shes so kind and a great friend too me im glad to have her as my friend her creations are beautiful
> ive told her to start a thread on them for sale as i know a lot of you on here would buy from her as they are so well made and soo cute
> shes just the best xxx
> ...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Amanda, how do you like us all talking about you while you're sleeping??? LOL. Honey, these are just so special. I don't understand why you don't charge a bit and make it worth your while? I know it's a personal decision but like I want another one now, for Coco, and I feel bad asking. I would buy one for every season. I would buy Ohio State (football team over here) ones. You've seen the response just in this thread. People love these, they are different and special. I'll have the girls package sent to you by the end of the week. Count on me for lots of support and business if you decide to do this!!!


what colour would you like for coco, just pm me the details!!!!!! im sorry i didnt join this forum ages ago lol!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

So many of us want the little sweaters, PLEASE, start a business. I would love to get them too. And Chloe and Lily are tooo cute for words. I love being on here with fellow chi lovers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, the girls look gorgeous in their new sweaters. They have both grown so much! Amanda rocks with her needles! I love her work! She is so kind and generous as well, and such a sweetheart! 

That is too funny about the scale. You can get one of those digital postal scales that will weigh them much more accurate. It's hard to get a good weight on them with a food scale. I rarely ever weigh mine (except Jade). I know that Chance has gained some since his surgery though. I can just feel it when I pick him up, and also see it in his chest. It wouldn't surprise me at all to see that he has gained at least 1/2 lb. I think Chloe will be a solid 5 lbs. full grown, and Lily will be about 4 lbs. You are lucky to have sturdy girls. I wish Lexie & Gia would have made it to 4 lbs. So much less stress. And now I have another wee one coming up that may never hit 2 lbs. < sigh >


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww.............They are all so cute and gorgeous in their new outfits. Cuteness overload!


----------



## personalisethis (Aug 4, 2009)

so cute, they are adorable,sweet little faces


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww Pink and lovely chis this must be heaven!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> what colour would you like for coco, just pm me the details!!!!!! im sorry i didnt join this forum ages ago lol!!!


Okay honey, thanks. They are so wonderfully made!!!


chi's R me said:


> So many of us want the little sweaters, PLEASE, start a business. I would love to get them too. And Chloe and Lily are tooo cute for words. I love being on here with fellow chi lovers.


Thank you so much. Yea, this forum is a "special" place, isn't it???


TLI said:


> Robin, the girls look gorgeous in their new sweaters. They have both grown so much! Amanda rocks with her needles! I love her work! She is so kind and generous as well, and such a sweetheart!
> 
> That is too funny about the scale. You can get one of those digital postal scales that will weigh them much more accurate. It's hard to get a good weight on them with a food scale. I rarely ever weigh mine (except Jade). I know that Chance has gained some since his surgery though. I can just feel it when I pick him up, and also see it in his chest. It wouldn't surprise me at all to see that he has gained at least 1/2 lb. I think Chloe will be a solid 5 lbs. full grown, and Lily will be about 4 lbs. You are lucky to have sturdy girls. I wish Lexie & Gia would have made it to 4 lbs. So much less stress. And now I have another wee one coming up that may never hit 2 lbs. < sigh >


I know, my hubby brought a good scale home from work. How funny. Chloe is a solid little thing, for sure. I just don't want her to be overweight. I can feel her ribs fine so does that mean she's just stockier? I feed her exactly what I'm supposed to. Lily is so delicate and much more fine boned. They are both healthy and I don't worry like I did about Bambi!!! If our little Jade EVER hits two pounds, you'll hear me doing the happy song and dance from Ohio!!! LOL. Thanks sweetie. I love my angels.


BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww.............They are all so cute and gorgeous in their new outfits. Cuteness overload!


Thanks so much!!! How bought some pics on your end???


personalisethis said:


> so cute, they are adorable,sweet little faces


Thank you. Lily's face just kills me. As sweet as she is as as demonic as Chloe is. LOL.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> awww Pink and lovely chis this must be heaven!


Heaven it is!!! I can't wait to get home from them and that's when I even leave them which isn't often!!! I'm sure you understand!!!:coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I know, my hubby brought a good scale home from work. How funny. Chloe is a solid little thing, for sure. I just don't want her to be overweight. I can feel her ribs fine so does that mean she's just stockier? I feed her exactly what I'm supposed to. Lily is so delicate and much more fine boned. They are both healthy and I don't worry like I did about Bambi!!! If our little Jade EVER hits two pounds, you'll hear me doing the happy song and dance from Ohio!!! LOL. Thanks sweetie. I love my angels.


If you can feel her ribs then I would say her weight is fine.  She's just a big girl. Not big as in fat. She is broad chested, very full neck, solid all the way down, and you can tell by her legs and feet that she's just built that way. I wouldn't worry about her being overweight unless your Vet suggests otherwise. 

I'm packin' on the food over here non-stop with Jade. Some days her poor teeny little belly looks SO full. :lol: I wonder if I'm over feeding her, but I'm determined to fatten her up! :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> If you can feel her ribs then I would say her weight is fine.  She's just a big girl. Not big as in fat. She is broad chested, very full neck, solid all the way down, and you can tell by her legs and feet that she's just built that way. I wouldn't worry about her being overweight unless your Vet suggests otherwise.
> 
> I'm packin' on the food over here non-stop with Jade. Some days her poor teeny little belly looks SO full. :lol: I wonder if I'm over feeding her, but I'm determined to fatten her up! :lol:


Ha. That makes me laugh. My breeder friend feeds the skinny ones steak and baby food before a show to help fill them out. She said the key is to make sure they don't go potty before they show. Their little stomachs will pop out then and they don't look so skinny!!! Is Chloe too young for me to go to once a day feeding? What about Lily? I think with their size, I should probably stick with twice a day, huh??? No more free feeding though? Do you think they are big enough to have two meals a day and not need any kibble in their bowl???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Ha. That makes me laugh. My breeder friend feeds the skinny ones steak and baby food before a show to help fill them out. She said the key is to make sure they don't go potty before they show. Their little stomachs will pop out then and they don't look so skinny!!! Is Chloe too young for me to go to once a day feeding? What about Lily? I think with their size, I should probably stick with twice a day, huh??? No more free feeding though? Do you think they are big enough to have two meals a day and not need any kibble in their bowl???


I'm gonna start ploppin' a steak on their plates! :lol: I bet they would LOVE that! :lol:

I would go ahead and keep feeding them twice a day. Just break down the full days portion into 2 parts. Feed once in the morning, and once around 5/6 PM. Feeding once a day can sometime leave their stomachs empty to long and they can vomit bile, which can make them less interested in their food. 

I don't really like free feeding if it isn't necessary. Chloe and Lily are both good enough size that I wouldn't think you'd need it. With their ages and sizes now they are sturdy enough that I don't think you'd be having any sugar problems?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm gonna start ploppin' a steak on their plates! :lol: I bet they would LOVE that! :lol:
> 
> I would go ahead and keep feeding them twice a day. Just break down the full days portion into 2 parts. Feed once in the morning, and once around 5/6 PM. Feeding once a day can sometime leave their stomachs empty to long and they can vomit bile, which can make them less interested in their food.
> 
> I don't really like free feeding if it isn't necessary. Chloe and Lily are both good enough size that I wouldn't think you'd need it. With their ages and sizes now they are sturdy enough that I don't think you'd be having any sugar problems?


Nope, never had sugar problems with either one. Lily is 2.6 pounds at 5 months and Chloe is 3.4 lbs. at almost 7 months. The free feeding has been my security blanket (after Bam). I think I'll just do the twice a day for the littles. Would you ever do once a day even when they are plenty old and big or do you think they prefer the twice a day??? Thanks honey!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Nope, never had sugar problems with either one. Lily is 2.6 pounds at 5 months and Chloe is 3.4 lbs. at almost 7 months. The free feeding has been my security blanket (after Bam). I think I'll just do the twice a day for the littles. Would you ever do once a day even when they are plenty old and big or do you think they prefer the twice a day??? Thanks honey!!!


If you feel better about free feeding, then I don't see a problem with it. Sometime it's just much easier to do it that way. If you are doing scheduled feedings, I prefer twice a day. I just think it gives them food in their tummy all day, rather than empty early morning and late evening. Make sense?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> If you feel better about free feeding, then I don't see a problem with it. Sometime it's just much easier to do it that way. If you are doing scheduled feedings, I prefer twice a day. I just think it gives them food in their tummy all day, rather than empty early morning and late evening. Make sense?


Yep, makes total sense. I know exactly what you are saying. Kinda like with us too. If I eat a huge lunch and then skip dinner, I am starving the next day by lunch. Thanks for your thoughts girl, I sooooo appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhhh Myyyyy....how cute!!!!!!!!!


Lori


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

AWWW Robin! The pics are divine!!!! They look so gorgeous in their sweaters and aww the bed pics make me melt! Such adorable little ones. You must post pics more often! 

Amanda, you're definitely going to have to start a business! :coolwink:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ohhhh Myyyyy....how cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lori


Thanks Miss Lori!!! 


huskyluv said:


> AWWW Robin! The pics are divine!!!! They look so gorgeous in their sweaters and aww the bed pics make me melt! Such adorable little ones. You must post pics more often!
> 
> Amanda, you're definitely going to have to start a business! :coolwink:


Thanks Val. They are the cutest things in the world!!! Andrew and I laugh every single night no matter what we are going thru!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Andrew and I laugh every single night no matter what we are going thru!!!


Same here! I find it hard to stay down or angry when the little fuzz balls cuddle up to you and give kisses. Their little way of keeping us young and happy.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Same here! I find it hard to stay down or angry when the little fuzz balls cuddle up to you and give kisses. Their little way of keeping us young and happy.


Yep girl. Totally. I can be so irritated with my love or just downright "cranky" and all we have to do is watch them for a short amount of time and we are both laughing our butts off!!! Definitely a stress reliever. 

I cared for my Grandma (RIP) in our home for the last four years of her life and I swear the pets and the kids kept her alive. No matter how bad she felt about her "aging" process... we laughed to death over all the antics that went on!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG









Your chi babies are absolutely adorable. 
You are so lucky to have them. I love the 
little out fits too...way to cute


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!!! I just love your graphics, you are so creative. I do feel lucky!!! Thank god my hubby loves chi's!!!


----------

